

MongoDB based logging server - o1iver
https://github.com/Graylog2/graylog2-server

======
o1iver
I would be interested in some opinions about what the advantages are of using
MongoDB (or any NoSQL solution for that matter) for storing logs.

\- Could it have something to do with the fact, that this is a rare case where
almost certainly WRITE > READ? \- Why not take advantage of a schema? It is
implicit because of the API is it not?

